# help with ink



## brada_wba (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,

i am looking to get some designs printed in the style of the attached picture

i think it is a plastisol heat press style of printing. I am looking for a slightly raised effect that has a sort of smooth rubber feel

WESC | WeSC Printed Icon Logo Hooded Pocket Sweat at ASOS

it is in the style of wesc

thanks again! any help is welcome!


----------



## IDINDUSTRIES (Sep 28, 2007)

I would use plastisol for this and mix in some puff. Just make sure you adapt your design for a nice puff effect...

Or else print flash print a few layers and change the off set of your machine.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

brada_wba said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am looking to get some designs printed in the style of the attached picture
> 
> ...


It's good to communicate what you're looking for directly to the t-shirt printer you plan on working with, that way you both are on the same page. If you show that picture to the t-shirt printer you plan on using, they should be able to suggest some options.

Looking at the link, that type of effect could be done by regular screen printing directly onto the t-shirt, it could be done with plastisol transfers, it could also be done with vinyl transfers (which is not an ink).

Hope this helps


----------



## brada_wba (Oct 20, 2008)

guys thanks for the replys,

i think its a heavy plastisol print with a heat press finish.

at what stage do i peel off so the finish is a medium between matt and shiny?


----------

